# which power convertor do you have



## badbowtie (Feb 26, 2010)

I am ordering the parts ASAP to fix my power convertor. I have a american enterprises one in it right know and only 6 years old the main board is toast. I can buy the new board for the one I have or I can buy a world freindship complete unit for the same price and can't find any feedback on either. I was wondering if anybody has either and any feedback on either.
Thanks


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

just had mine replaced in a 06 but sorry, i don't know the brand. it was under warranty so i just said "fix it". a little over $200 for the inverter and a 1 hour labor charge.


----------



## badbowtie (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay I decided to order a whole new one I bought a world freindship I think it will be in today.


----------

